# Banana coconut keto cake tastes good! Meal replacement.



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

After much messing about with keto cakes that frankly taste shyte I made this and its decent!

4 eggs

20g wheat bran

6g coconut oil

30g banana isolate

level teaspoon baking power

Mix and line tin with some of the coconut oil. Bake at gas 6 10 mins till golden on top.

Very subtle but LUSH, smells amazing and the wheat bran feels like decicated coconut texture.

50p/30f/5c Enjoy!


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

how the hell is this 5carbs? theres 12 carbs just in the 20 gram of bran....


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

use coconut flour instead mate


----------

